
Show HN: A Free API to kick-out disposable, invalid emails - codecors
https://verifier.meetchopra.com
======
Nextgrid
Still unsure about the actual benefit of this service. Registering a domain is
trivial (and gets you infinite email addresses) so anyone determined to abuse
a service for monetary gain will continue to do so.

On the other hand your service will hinder legitimate use of disposable emails
where people simply don’t want to be spammed or don’t trust you with their
personal details (which is an absolutely fair thing to do considering the
recent data breaches).

Overall I think everyone becomes worse off with this service.

~~~
mattdodge
Agreed - this really only benefits product creators who want actual emails so
they can send (spam) them with newsletters, product updates, etc. Requiring a
valid email is rarely something a product needs to do. I get so frustrated
when a mailinator email address is rejected during sign up.

